# Dog Face Puffer and Volitans Lions



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

What size tank would the puffer need? What about the lion?


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

not sure about the puffer or if their even compatible but i think the lion needs a 75 gallon


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

I would say atleast 75 gallons they get about 10-12 inches for the dogface.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Would they be compatable?


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Also would the puffer nip the lion?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Not to sure Im not much of a saltwater person google them for some info.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Do you think a 75 galloner is enough room for one volitan lion, one dog faced puffer, one foxface lo, and one medium sized eel? Not sure as to what eel species yet, but something in the medium size range and not too aggressive.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

kingsnar said:


> Do you think a 75 galloner is enough room for one volitan lion, one dog faced puffer, one foxface lo, and one medium sized eel? Not sure as to what eel species yet, but something in the medium size range and not too aggressive.


Hell no, lol. I would say about 130 gal + for all those (I am not much of a sw person ne more though) I would say just get a loin, small frogfish (maybe....) and a snowflake eel, not ne more.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

120+ should be good. Also introduced at the same time so each specimen can establish their territory. I would be more concerned with the Puffer being in the same tank as with the eel.....


----------

